# POT PLANTS



## foxfish (28 Apr 2012)

I have noticed on several occasions that certain shops sell 'pot type plants' as aquatic aquarium plants.
Today I saw various variegated plants & some really nice green fern type plants, as we no these plants will not survive underwater for very long but can I assume they would be perfect for growing with just there roots in the tank?
It seem quite difficult to find info on the web about what type of plants like to grow immersed but can withstand dry condition around their leafs?


----------



## BigTom (28 Apr 2012)

Yeah, a lot of those will be marsh plants that can stand having wet feet. Also, a lot of the tropical 'foliage' plants sold in garden centres and DIY shops will adapt well to riparian conditions. Obviously there will be some exceptions.

A lot of plants will look a bit sad for a few weeks when moved to aquaculture, but once they adapt and have grown suitable root systems they perk up.


----------



## foxfish (28 Apr 2012)

Hi Tom, your experimentation with this sort of thing has been inspirational.
I feel there is plenty more scope to find a range of suitable plants, somthing that has interesting roots like orchids would add interest to the display.
The problem about searching the net is the result inevitably lead onto hydroponics cannabis growing!
Garden centers offer a good range of cold water marginal suitable for ponds, i think what we are looking for is tropical marginals, small in size & tolerant of low humidity?
Thee must be thousand of suitable species?


----------



## BigTom (28 Apr 2012)

Have a look for hydrophyte's blog and posts over on the planted tank forum, he's trialed quite a few species.


----------



## foxfish (28 Apr 2012)

Thanks Tom but, still very little choice of low humidity plants!
It would seem the peace lily is no 1 choice.


----------



## Alastair (29 Apr 2012)

theres also Acorus Gramineus Ogon that requires little if any humidity, and Cyperus Helferi is ideal too. you can also use Ludwigia repens, bacopa, eleocharis etc


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2012)

Thanks mate however I have a plan for a more leafy foliage type of plant, somthing that can also display its root system under water.
Ideally I would like to just have the plant secured to the tanks rim without any media or pot.


----------



## BigTom (29 Apr 2012)

http://www.tuncalik.com/2010/01/indoor- ... aquariums/


----------



## darren636 (29 Apr 2012)

can ficus be submerged? or just the roots dangling in the water?


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2012)

Thanks Tom, golden pothos looks very promising.
Darren, a Ficus bonsai tree is top of the list!


----------



## foxfish (30 Apr 2012)

Hey Tom it took a few day revision but here you go ....  very intersting sites 

http://www.hydro-culture.net/plants.html

http://growingontheedge.net/viewtopic.php?p=28378


----------

